# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Cant get Nolvadex or Clomid

## Krys

Hi everyone I just have a question if someone could please help me out with, I cant get my hands on a PCT, is it ok to use a Test Booster? just dont want to start a cycle if I dont have a proper PCT.

----------


## sirupate

Site sponsor AR-R (top right corner of the page) has clomi and maybe nolvadex . Try them. Reliable, fast, great to deal with. You'll be pleased with their service.

----------


## Braveone

I usea different research lab that my rats just love. Pm me for info if you'd like.

----------


## Krys

Thanks yeah that would be good, how do I PM you? new to this forum lol

----------


## Krys

Thanks Sirupate Il check it out  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrich13

alldaychemist.com..........all day

----------


## Krys

looks dodgy man!!! to many credit card horror stories for me, have you used them before?

----------


## Windex

> looks dodgy man!!! to many credit card horror stories for me, have you used them before?


Have some common sense mate, don't try to get PCT stuff from two guys who just joined this forum like you. Ar-R from the top banner has been in business for years and is very credible.

----------


## Krys

Yes thank you I realise this, and have checked AR-A out as you do before you buy any thing online, and in doing so I found out that they have a face book page and over and over are people complaining how bad they are, and how there credit cards have been used without there consent, so I believe I am using my common sense by checking out other avenues, and I always check my sources not just jump at what ever people tell me to do or where to go, cheers anyway mate.

----------


## Krys

*ar-r *

----------


## cyounger100

> looks dodgy man!!! to many credit card horror stories for me, have you used them before?


top right banner period dont listen too them that just joined

----------

